# garage built jericho bay lobster skiff



## Guest (Jan 26, 2016)

i have moved this thread to bragging spot duck


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jericho,
From your posts i have no doubt you can do it.

From your profile picture...you have some esplainin to do.


----------

